# Education Resolution



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2005)

The following is a resolution which I believe will be put forward at the upcoming PCA General Assembly. I understand there is a similar resolution which will be submitted at the upcoming Southern Baptist Convention. 

What does the PB think about this resolution and the issue of separation from public schools in general?

Alliance for the Separation of School and State

Home School Legal Defense Association

Get the Kids Out

Christian Education Resolution

Whereas, The Bible commands fathers to bring up their children in the training and admonition of the Lord (Eph. 6:4), and all parents who have had a child baptized in the Presbyterian Church in America have taken a vow to strive by all the means of God´s appointment to bring up their children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord (BCO 56-5), and

Whereas, The fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom (Pr.9:10), and in Christ are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge (Col.2:3), and any instruction that does not teach the centrality of Jesus Christ for understanding all of life cannot impart true wisdom and knowledge, and

Whereas, The public school system does not offer a Christian education, but officially claims to be "œneutral" with regard to Christ, a position that Christ Himself said was impossible (Lk.11:23), and 

Whereas, The public schools are by law humanistic and secular in their instruction, and as a result the attending children receive an education without positive reference to the Triune God, and

Whereas, Some courageous teachers in our congregations disregard this law. Obeying God rather than men, they try to give their students a truly Christian education (Acts 4:18-20). This resolution should not be construed to discourage these adult believers who faithfully lab! or as missionaries to unbelieving colleagues and students. However, these rare exceptions should not lead anyone to believe the public schools are regularly giving children a truly Christian education.

Whereas, Sending thousands of PCA children as "œmissionaries" to their unbelieving teachers and classmates has failed to contribute to increasing holiness in the public schools. On the contrary, the Nehemiah Institute documents growing evidence that the public schools are successfully converting covenant children to secular humanism, and

Whereas, We are squandering a great opportunity to instruct these children in the truth of God´s word and its application to all of life; 

Therefore, be it resolved that the 33rd General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church in America encourages all her officers and members to remove their children from the public schools and see to it that they receive a thoroughly Christian education, for the glory of God and the good of Christ´s church.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 11, 2005)

YAY!!! We SHOULD be pulling the children in church out of the schools....and the parents do need to be held responsible for this by the church....In my humble opinion.


----------



## satz (Jun 11, 2005)

I'am not sure how exactly the PCA operates, but if this resolution is passed what will the practical effects on members be?

While i understand the many objections there are to public schooling, i don't really feel comfortable with the idea of labelling it a sin and (possibly?) subjecting those who keep their children in public schools to discipline or rebuke.

[Edited on 6-11-2005 by satz]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds awesome, but the SBC will never pass that.

It is pretty much understood that you home-school your kids in the RP Church (or at least keep them out of public schools at a minimum...).


----------



## satz (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Sounds awesome, but the SBC will never pass that.
> 
> It is pretty much understood that you home-school your kids in the RP Church (or at least keep them out of public schools at a minimum...).




just curious...would a couple who did send their children to public schools to liable for church discipline?

If the government mandate complusory school attendence is this a suitable area for defiance?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

My guess is: it won't pass. Too many people _who generally agree with its principles_ will balk at its boldness. They will try to water it down, and then vote it down, so they will not have to go back home and explain to Dick and Jane why their church is making them "uncomfortable" about the cesspool they drop their kids in 40 hours a week.

Truth is, I really don't like resolutions. I prefer reports from committees that get voted on defining the church's position on things. Resolutions are a way to get quick, public "statements" about matters; or, just as often, to get an "issue" some publicity, whether or not it gets passage. What good is a resolution that "passes" with 55% of the votes? Of the quorum? What, if anything, has the church _said_ in cases like that? Resolutions are little more than consensus gauges.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 11, 2005)

It all sounds sad, but true. I know many PCA ers who have theri children in the public school systerm and even participating in things that may not be appropriate, and I don't believe they would ever go for this. However (maybe this is from having grown up IFB), I have nothing against a church insisting upon something in an area like this. However, they would need to find ways to help certain congregants to be capable of doing it. Such as single or widowed parents. They needs to provide the schooling for these children or provide for the families so that the parent can stay home and school. I'm with Doug Phillips on this issue, obviously.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

My present church once started a Christian school on the property. After many years they closed it, because so many parents had gone all the way to homeschooling, thus it no longer served the need.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't see it listed here by anyone, but.....

what if the family is unable to afford private school or for only one person to work to support the home ?

I've been discussing the issue randomly with a few folks recently who believe that Christ should be represented at every level of education. 

I know, as a teacher, that supporting two people off my income is dern near impossible, let alone three AND paying for private school. And taking on a second job would take me away from my family.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2005)

Not only is private school expensive, if you live in Texas you still get to pay high property tax that goes toward public school.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 15, 2005)

you know something, Kerry....it truely depends on several things. We don't make it when hubby doesn't get overtime...therefore either he works a second job or I work part time during that time. It's possible to homeschool still. One works one shift another works another shift. I haven't worked in six years though. Technically, we are poverty level. We depend on our year end taxes to pay for the children's curriculum. The rest helps us get by until summer's overtime kicks in.

We make it on the same amount as what many of hubby's single co-workers are NOT making it on! And we have five kiddos! We don't waste, we don't spend, we have rent and two vehicle payments (ouch!), plus all the food that 7ppl can eat. We've learned to put limits on things (sorry the kids can't raid the fridge every other hour), clothes are all yard sale/thrift store/hand me down and a few things I make, we don't have cell phones or long distance on the main phone, we don't have cable or dish...if the rabbit ears only pick up 2 channels then so be it...if it picks up none, oh well, grab a book (we didn't even buy the tv, it was a christmas gift, and we never even asked for one). In fact, all of our furniture has been hand me downs from the family. I really think families have too many things that they "think" they have to have. We live at bare minimum...we literally have NOTHING we can scale back on. We deal with it and find a way to just "make it". And we still manage to homeschool our kids.

Also, consider what you spend on your wife working....childcare, work clothes, gas, lunch, delivery dinners due to being too tired some nights, and the extra taxes. It can come down to you actually HAVING more money or breaking even if she (or one of you two) doesn't (don't) work.

(BTW, found a cool thing called freecycle.com...it's a list you get on for your area...rule is, everything anyone has to offer has to be free....just picked up a bunch of kids books one town over  )

[Edited on 6-15-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Scott (Jun 16, 2005)

"I didn't see it listed here by anyone, but.....

what if the family is unable to afford private school or for only one person to work to support the home ?

I've been discussing the issue randomly with a few folks recently who believe that Christ should be represented at every level of education. 

I know, as a teacher, that supporting two people off my income is dern near impossible, let alone three AND paying for private school. And taking on a second job would take me away from my family."

Kerry: I understand your position and think there are circumstances for which public school may be the only option. For example, single moms on limited incomes have little choice. Other circumstances warrant it too.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 16, 2005)

http://worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=44770

Here's an article on WorldNetDaily about the PCA resolution.


----------



## Theological Books (Jun 21, 2005)

This resolution amazes me, and I am surprised to hear/read all the agreements with it.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theological Books_
> This resolution amazes me, and I am surprised to hear/read all the agreements with it.



Why?


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 21, 2005)

Strenghten your child's doctrine at home and let them to attend public school if it's the most feasible for your family. We are not called to be separatists, but to witness to the world the glory of Christ. Having good Christian children in public school is a way of witnessing. I would think that the stronger argument for yanking them out would simply be the poor academic standards.

BTW, I was home schooled as a child but graduated from a public school.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 21, 2005)

Colleen - what would you suggest for a single mother with two school aged kids (6 and 8) who brings home (after taxes) about 700 every two weeks, rent is about 1045 and her job is 40 mi from home, requiring roughly $50 per week (she's driving a honda civic, so she gets about $30 mpg) in gas money ?

As you give suggestions, I'll add in more 'factors'.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 21, 2005)

Is she on assistance for food, housing, and her bills (I don't think this is the ideal, but realistically, it is a legitimate question)...if so, how much is that covering?

Does she have family or church family around to help out...or is she in total seclusion? If in total seclusion, the first step would be to contact the local or closest homeschooling group to her and find if another family would be willing to work with her and her work schedule...occasionally families will split teaching....say she works odd days or evenings, she could teach all the kids a couple of subjects and the other family will pick up the other subjects...or they can just keep her kids during her work hours (they can work on what she assigns them) and then she can teach for a few hours in the evening. There are many other scenarios that could be reached..this includes those that have family members that are willing to help.

As far as curriculum goes, she has a number of choices. Some curriculum companies will offer free or discounted curriculum based upon true financial need (they will asks for certain proofs)...they don't make this publically known of course, therefore she will need to ask each if they offer assistance in this area.
Other options (for history, science, and literature) include: do Charlotte Mason style homeschooling (learning by reading...library, library, library), do Unit Studies (choose a subject and many are available for free online...again, hit the library!), etc.
For basics in this area: Arithmetic, phonics, and penmanship books are typically (without going with fancy programs...just basic, but quality workbooks...which is what I do myself) around $10 apiece. That would be $30 per child....$60 a year for her (and she probably gets money back at the end of each year that could cover that). Personally that would be cheaper than even going online for those.

With her children's young ages at the moment, they really need to focus on the three basics and learn to enjoy reading.

Granted her situation isn't ideal...but it can be done. Contacting HSLDA would also be a good place to start as they have members in her situation, have help defend a hsing mom on assistance, and could put in touch with a hs group.

(and yes, as you know, it helps to know ALL the factors...hint, hint...I can only go off of what you give me...so if it's inadequate, it's because hsing is flexible to the factors...missing parts of the equation can equal a wrong answer...so I tried to cover the basic bases). Curious, what is her job, can she change to a job closer to home, etc?

If there is ABSOLUTELY no one to help with the children during moms working hours (given their young ages), can she apply for a scholarship with a church school for them? Most private schools I know have such and award them based upon financial need.


----------



## Theological Books (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Theological Books_
> ...



Ummm... because raising your children in the fear and admonition of the Lord does not mean one cannot put their children in the current, American, anti-Christian schools? Because it is within the right of Christian liberty to send your children to public schools?


----------



## Authorised (Jun 21, 2005)

Does this apply to public colleges?

Most private colleges are just as bad AND more expensive.

Most seminaries are even worse.  


This is way too utopian and not at all practical. A child in his formative years can be taught to evaluate statements and systems of belief just as we do here. Besides, it's not like there is no education at home. Zum beispiel: I was taught everything there was to know (well, sort of) about human sexuality from an early age (around 8). Reading books written from a Christian perspective I came to know and understand the inner workings of the reproductive organ systems, the meanings of abortion, incest, rape, homosexuality, masturbation, contraceptives, STDs, &c. Despite the young age, I was able to handle this a lot better when it was taught in public school. In other words, after one casts off the "amoral" perspective presented in public school, the raw data remains the same. Whether some aspects of biology are true or not, (especially in regards to evolution), a child learns to evaluate truth from error. I am a product of the public school system, and I made quite a bit out of what I was given. 

Truly, the only real education is self-education. Having an atheist biology teacher makes no difference in the child's damnation or salvation. It is merely raw data to be evaluated and accepted/rejected, a choice that the child will make. 

Having said this, I would like to see an explanation of how a child is indoctrinated by public school if the parents do a decent job at home.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 27, 2005)

Comic relief!

http://www.ucomics.com/closetohome/2005/06/27/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2006)

Largely evangelical movement calls for public school pullout

September 4, 2006 

CNN.com

NEW YORK (AP) -- Public schools take a lot of criticism, but a growing, loosely organized movement is now moving from harsh words to action -- with parents taking their own children out of public schools and exhorting other families to do the same.

Led mainly by evangelical Christians, the movement depicts public education as hostile to religious faith and claims to be behind a surge in the number of students being schooled at home.

"The courts say no creationism, no prayer in public schools," said Roger Moran, a Winfield, Missouri, businessman and member of the Southern Baptist Convention executive committee. "Humanism and evolution can be taught, but everything I believe is disallowed."

The father of nine homeschooled children, Moran co-sponsored a resolution at the Southern Baptists' annual meeting in June that urged the denomination to endorse a public school pullout. It failed, as did a similar proposal before the conservative Presbyterian Church in America for members to shift their children into homeschooling or private Christian schools.

Still, the movement is very much alive, led by such groups as Exodus Mandate and the Alliance for Separation of School and State. One new campaign aims to monitor public schools for what conservatives see as pro-gay curriculum and programs; another initiative seeks to draw an additional 1 million children into homeschooling by encouraging parents already experienced at it to mentor families wanting to try it.

"Homeschoolers avoid harmful school environments where God is mocked, where destructive peer influence is the norm, where drugs, alcohol, promiscuity and homosexuality are promoted," says the California-based Considering Homeschooling Ministry.

Though the movement's rhetoric strikes public school supporters as extreme, some of its leaders are influential. They include R. Albert Mohler Jr., president of the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary, who last year said the denomination needed an "exit strategy" from public schools, and the Rev. D. James Kennedy, pastor of 10,000-member Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, and host of a nationally broadcast religious program.

"The infusion of an atheistic, amoral, evolutionary, socialistic, one-world, anti-American system of education in our public schools has indeed become such that if it had been done by an enemy, it would be considered an act of war," Kennedy said in a recent commentary.

Overall, public schools are in no danger of withering away. The latest federal figures, from 2005, show their total K-12 enrollment at 48.4 million, compared to 6.3 million in private schools -- most of them religious.

However, the National Center for Education Statistics said private school enrollment has grown at a faster rate than public schools since 1989, and it expects that trend to continue through 2014. Moreover, the private school figures don't include the growing ranks of homeschoolers -- there were at least 1.1 million of them in 2003, according to federal figures, and perhaps more than 2 million now, according to homeschool advocates.

According to a federal survey, 72 percent of homeschooling parents say one of their primary motivations is to provide stronger moral and religious instruction.

The president of the largest teachers' union, Reg Weaver of the National Education Association, says public school critics use increasingly harsh language, "but they're not as successful as they'd like to pretend."

"The overwhelming majority of our folks," Weaver said of his union members, "are not being pulled off the agenda of great public schools for all children."

Charles Haynes of the First Amendment Center, a nonpartisan civil liberties group, said public education leaders should work harder to convince parents they aren't against religion by encouraging nonsectarian teaching about the Bible and the formation of student religious clubs.

"School leaders know they're facing the perception that public education has somehow become hostile to religion," Haynes said. "They understand there's no time to be lost."

Some districts have moved proactively to address parents' concerns, he said, "but many more have put their heads in the sand over this, afraid of controversy or litigation."

Haynes says public school critics have gained an audience with shrewd Internet-based communication tactics, quickly spreading anecdotes -- real or exaggerated -- of incidents perceived as anti-religious or too approving of homosexuality and teen sexual freedom.

For example, word spread among conservatives last year that school officials in the Dallas suburb of Plano, Texas, had banned students from wearing red and green because the colors represented Christmas. The district sent e-mails to parents denying the "false rumor."

"Parents all over the country get the few bad stories and believe this is what public schools are all about," Haynes said.

Enrollment at conservative Christian schools is overwhelmingly white, as are the ranks of homeschoolers, but faith-based disenchantment with public schools transcends racial boundaries.

Joyce and Eric Burges of Baker, Louisiana, founded an association seeking to encourage more black families to follow them into homeschooling.

"African-American children have been beat up so bad in public schools -- more parents are looking at the Christian alternative," said Joyce Burges.

Black or white, parents can be financially challenged by a move away from public schools.

Tim Sierer, headmaster of a Christian academy in Brookhaven, Pennsylvania, helped launch a Web site in March _ DiscoverChristianSchools.com -- to assist parents considering the switch.

"It's not a decision to take lightly," said Sierer, noting that Christian school tuitions in his region range up to $10,000 (euro7,800).

Some activists say the financial challenges can be overcome with creativity.

Houston lawyer Bruce Shortt, author of "The Harsh Truth About Public Schools," says some homeschooling parents are forming co-ops to pool their resources. Evangelical churches should offer space for such programs, he says, perhaps with a computer-based component in which students are taught online by accredited teachers.

"There are many new models evolving for Christian education," said Shortt, who homeschools his three sons. "We need to create a new school system, not supported by tax dollars but public in the sense that it's open to anyone."

The head of Christian Educators Association International, which represents devout teachers in public and private schools, urges parents to reflect carefully on their choices. "One size does not fit all," says Finn Laursen, arguing that public, private and at-home education all might be good options.

"Don't just hammer public schools," Laursen said. "Go in there and take them back."

However, Mohler, the Southern Baptist seminary president, says court rulings and government mandates have sharply limited the ability of parents and local school boards to control public education.

It's become a "new normal" for younger parents to consider alternatives, he said. "It's a very different assumption from their parents' generation."

Yet even as he urges an "exit strategy," Mohler says there will be a cost to America if the call is widely heeded.

"One of the great missions of the public schools was to bring together children of divergent backgrounds -- I benefited from that," he said. "There is a loss in this."


----------

